# All Natural Non-Toxic Dog Flea and Tick Repellent Recipe



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I just got homemade All Natural Non-Toxic Dog Flea and Tick Repellent Recipe from my European friend and want to share it with you.

As you no doubt are aware by now there is a great deal of concern and
controversy regarding chemical flea and tick repellents. Here is the recipe
used and recommended to us by a holistic veterinarian.

Follow These Steps:
1 Cut ten organic lemons into quarters or eighths.
2 Place the lemons in a bucket.
3 Pour a kettle (about 6 cups) of water over the top of the lemons.
4 Leave the lemons to soak for 1 to 2 days.
5 Remove lemons from the water and discard.
6 Mix the lemon water with a dash of vinegar to emulsify the
essential oils that are added next.
7 Add a dash of an insect repellent essential oil, such as lavender oil.
8 In addition *5 to 6 drops only* of tea tree, citronella or eucalyptus oil
per 500 ml (about 2 cups) of mixture can be added BUT no more, as too much is toxic.
9 Place the mixture into a clean hand held pump spray or atomizer. 
10 Spray your dog’s entire body.
11 Keep spraying daily until the flea life cycle of about 1 month is
complete and therefore fleas in the area, having not been able to
feed will be dead.

Ticks are much more difficult to repel therefore make certain that you
spray your dog before entering the known tick area, but ALWAYS check
your dog for ticks after.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds exactly like "Buddy Flea Spray". If you have ever used Buddy Wash, its a wonderful soap-free shampoo, all botanical, natural. The accompanying conditioner and spray are great too. Have you ever heard of BUDDY BISCUITS? Anywho, that flea reciper will work but its best ifr the coat is fairly short.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

i used a version of this last year. well actually i made it and then never used it. mine called for boiling and then simmering lemons and using the water in. anyway it smelled awful and i never sprayed it. lol. going to do a different one this year with the oils. i cant remeber who it was but somebody posted a recipe last year that i liked. 

im also going to try flea treats this year too. that should be interesting.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I may make this and spray it on my yard, we're currently using cedar oil on our yard and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I would be very interested to hear if this works. Like I said in the other thread, we really can't use the preventative stuff because TQ had a reaction to one of the medications, and I'm nervous to put her (and my wallet) through that again.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I would be very interested to hear if this works. Like I said in the other thread, we really can't use the preventative stuff because TQ had a reaction to one of the medications, and I'm nervous to put her (and my wallet) through that again.


I'm new to poodles/dogs so I don't know if it's going to work. But my friend sad it works and I will also try anything what is not chemical. 

Does anybody have different idea and is willing to share  We love our dogs and don't want to hurt them.


----------

